# My Fake? Visodate



## Olaf (Jan 31, 2012)

The Tissot Visodate that I was suspicious about arrived today and on the back I have found (with help) some anomalies. Is it possible these are a bad batch or are just very good copies? If you have one I would really appreciate as I have to quickly decide if I'm keeping it or sending it back.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

just put something on your other post


----------



## Olaf (Jan 31, 2012)

The 'w' in JEwELS is different to the one in SWISS, The word 'MADE' doesn't follow the curve properly (the letter E is lower than it should be)

The o in Tissot has a line through it which it doesn't on others which I have seen. It has also been pointed out that the Water resistance is 30M instead of 3bar. Can some one confirm this?


----------



## Olaf (Jan 31, 2012)

Dusty said:


> just put something on your other post


Yes! the tag says 50M and the watch is 30.










Surely this is too clumsy to be real?


----------



## Olaf (Jan 31, 2012)

Dusty posted an excellent image of the movement and there are some small differences with mine:










Here is mine:










Mine seems to have some extra pins, one at 9 o'clock and another at 12 o'clock.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry but put another couple of issues on your other thread.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

The Watchuseek forum has some in-depth stuff on fake Tissots, well worth a look.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Has to be a fake. I highly doubt Tissot would have allowed

the poor quality "SWISS MADe" engraving on the rotor to get through

quality control.

Ebay claim and paypal claim a.s.a.p. Did you pay via a credit card?


----------



## Olaf (Jan 31, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Has to be a fake. I highly doubt Tissot would have allowed
> 
> the poor quality "SWISS MADe" engraving on the rotor to get through
> 
> ...


I paid by pay pal. But raised it with eBay, Hes offered a refund as long as I send him back the watch he sent me! I hope he wont try to pull a fast one and say this watch isn't the one i sent him.

I did an unboxing video just in case which I can put on Youtube if he claims he didn't send a fake.

He also claims he had it verified by a specialist, which if true is a bit scary. But I am still very suspicious of him. Personally I would rather get my money back and destroy the watch so that is can't be resold...


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm no expert on Tissot, and I am not suggesting that it isn't a fake, but some Tissots have had different variations throughout their lifetime (I found this out when I was looking at a Le Locle, which has had at least 2 totally different case backs over the years).

Fakers normally use the same Serial Number on all their watches - does the serial number on your watch match the paperwork that you received? Have you tried doing an internet search for the serial number? - if it's a known fake, it will show up.


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

Olaf said:


> Hes offered a refund as long as I send him back the watch he sent me!


You must send it back by a tracked method (and not just Recorded Signed For). Otherwise he could claim that he never got it back, and you would definitely lose any eBay or PayPal claim.

Also - do not close the claim with eBay until you have your refund, no matter what he says. Once you close a claim, there is no way of reopening it.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

PhilipK said:


> You must send it back by a tracked method (and not just Recorded Signed For). Otherwise he could claim that he never got it back, and you would definitely lose any eBay or PayPal claim.
> 
> Also - do not close the claim with eBay until you have your refund, no matter what he says. Once you close a claim, there is no way of reopening it.


Good tips Philip!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Olaf said:


> The Tissot Visodate that I was suspicious about arrived today and on the back I have found (with help) some anomalies. Is it possible these are a bad batch or are just very good copies? If you have one I would really appreciate as I have to quickly decide if I'm keeping it or sending it back.


----------



## the-tool-man (Jan 31, 2012)

As others have implied, Ebay and Papal (both the same company), have a vested interest in protecting the seller more than you. The burden of proof of the authenticity (or lack thereof) of the item, and any sort of return for credit, rests entirely on you. Document everything you do as much as possible. If your paypal account is backed by a credit card, you have a second chance with the cc company if Ebay/Paypal doesn't support you. Good luck.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

You could try phoning Tissot and see if they could verify

the serial number for you.

http://www.tissot.ch...=&option=repres

Would be interesting to know who the seller used to

confirm the watches authenticity.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I havent pitched in yet, but the differences you have highlighted could very well be slight production changes over the years, or Tissot might have changed caseback suppliers , it may well be a fake but I would have thought there would be better tell tales than just the small things you have pointed out..... Whats the dial side like?

I just dont see that these things you have pointed out would be the only issues, this would make it an exceptionally good copy if this was all that was different...


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

The watch is marked T019430 A, current models seem to be T019430 B. So it looks to be an earlier model (or copy of). Is it possible the sticker on the caseback is distorting a clear view? Having said that the Swiss Made at the bottom of the dial looks distorted but again I suppose the angle of the photo through the crystal might effect. The hang tag being marked 50 instead of 30 is wrong though.

It seems there are plenty of fakes out there and I suppose it's possible the seller didn't know if it does turn out to be faked.

I hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This is mine from earlier photos and guaranteed pukka - see what you think:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Picture troubles at the moment, but I'll get it sorted tomorrow when I have time.

But for now, I don't have a problem with that from what I can see. Looks pretty OK to me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im with you George.....


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Unless you've done it already, DON'T start a PayPal claim stating it's fake, you will need proof which will probably cost you.

State it's not as described (which is true), you just need to send it back no questions asked.

You dont want to go down the counterfeit route!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Like I just said. I don't see anything wrong with it, I owned one, so have a pretty fair idea. There are two case versions and both are subtly different and that one is the earlier version, there is no point in comparing it with the later version as the model number is different and the case style number will be different.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

same, looks fine to me , as alrdy stated by jason -there are probably small differnces over the years, tissot are a good low tier brand ( nothing wrong with that they make good watches) , i would not expect the same lvl of attention to detail as say a JLC watch.

wear it in good health.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I hope Olaf isn't going to leave us 'up in the air' having started 2 threads on this. It was beginning to look as if it might not be a fake and perhaps ESLs pictures might prove either way.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Googled for images of the actual model being discussed - found the following pic which shows the caseback the same as Olaf's.

http://img10.360buyimg.com/n0/524/c4c245c7-891c-48f9-8417-4cf6b6373cff.jpg

Looks like its a legit watch....


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

It's quite a nice looking watch actually.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

FAKe!!!!!


----------



## Olaf (Jan 31, 2012)

Where were all you guys the other day before I had it sent back!? lol!

As far as I know it wasn't produced for very long so I doubt it was a change over the years. It did cross my mind that it may be a manufacture error but as a perfectionist the poor quality of the writing on the rotor would annoy me even if it was real.

I would like to see ESL's photos, the Image HappyLad linked to does have similar writting around the case (non hyphenated waterressistant) but has the rotor without the poor quality writting.

Right now though I'm on holiday in Poland, (a quick look at the thermometer tells me its -16C) so there is little I can do about it. I left it with a friend who works for the Post Office and told her what I paid for the watch and she will post it for me.

I don't know if she posted it yet but its out of my hands righ now...

To be continued...


----------



## Olaf (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.vustv.com/A-7ZAehEOs8Fr

Just a quick update, some people mentioned that this may just be how the earlier T019430 A looks as opposed to the B version, but the link above shows that the A version has the same writting around the case as mine does, but NOT the poor quality text on the rotar. I'm quite sure it is not genuine. The only thing I havent done is check the serial number which I assume is 101BC0229318 (this would have been my frist proper watch so I'm not familiar with serial numbers and where to locate them or how to check them)


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Olaf I guess if you hadn't been going away you could have taken the watch to an Authorised Dealer to see if he would/could authenticate it. I think you have doubted the authenticity from the start and once the seeds of doubt are there... It's a pity you didn't see HappyLad's link before the others of a later model becaue his picture is relevent and the writing on the rotor is positioned much more like yours (and I think might be more so if not viewed through a sticker which you wouldn't want to remove anyway).

Because of the doubt perhaps the best option for you is to return it anyway.I'd be careful with any accusations of the seller though because other than possibly a wrong hang tag there isn't a lot of proof.

Good luck with it and enjoy your holiday!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Here they are. This one is a guaranteed authentic, first generation model. Full res. for comparison.










And front:










Maybe won't help now, but maybe someone else will find them useful.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

ESL said:


> Here they are. This one is a guaranteed authentic, first generation model. Full res. for comparison.


The quality of the printing does seem much better than Olaf's one.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Markrlondon said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > Here they are. This one is a guaranteed authentic, first generation model. Full res. for comparison.
> ...


Mark I still think that piece of plastic (case back sticker) on Olaf's watch is making a difference.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Agreed, I see little or nothing to complain about.

Still, it seems as if it's to late now anyway.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Stinch said:


> Markrlondon said:
> 
> 
> > ESL said:
> ...


Ah yes, I must admit that I hadn't realised that the case back sticker was still in place on Olaf's watch. I can see it now in his pic. I agree that that could make a lot of difference. It would have been far better to see it without the sticker.


----------



## Olaf (Jan 31, 2012)

ESL said:


> Here they are. This one is a guaranteed authentic, first generation model. Full res. for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












The rotar IS different as you can see. The finish is different and the text is different. Also I didnt notice a sticker on the case back.

BUT it may just be a manufature error as this is what the seller has responded:

"Hello Watch received today. Thank you. I have had it examined by a subsidiary of Ernest Jones by the name of Leslie Davies who are the nearest Tissot main agents to me (in Kingston, Surrey). In the manager's opinion, the watch is genuine. Four pointers to determine a genuine Tissot- a. the colour of the ruby in the mechanism is correct b. the grain in the gold part of the mechanism is correct c. the shade of the plastic covering on the metal part of the strap is the right shade d. and most importantly, there is a serial number on the actual movement (which is hidden on the top part of the movement) has the right numbering format. I have sent the watch to Tissot head office in Southampton this afternoon for their verification."

I have requested a refund though as in Poland where I am currently staying they are selling this watch but with the silver face and the brown strap which is what I wanted originally. And it is selling for ~300 and I will be able to get the card stamped. I'm just waiting for the refund now which the seller was happy to give if I stil didn't want the watch.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Olaf said:


> The rotar IS different as you can see. The finish is different and the text is different. Also I didnt notice a sticker on the case back.


You can see the sticker (its edge to be precise) in the picture above as a variably contrasting ring slightly off-centre to the case back. It's positioned up and very slightly to the left, compared to the case back itself in the above photo.

The sticker darkens, refracts and distorts the image of the movement and text so it's difficult to get a sense of what the real quality of the writing is like.

It doesn't matter now since you're getting a refund but I am now inclined to think that the whole thing might have looked a lot better with the sticker off. ;-)


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Glad your getting sorted Olaf. I think you have done the right thing. I too

would have been very wary of the engraving on the rotor and even if

genuine it would have annoyed me.

You would have to wonder at the Tissot main agent stating things like

the colour of the ruby and shade of plastic on the strap as being proof

that the watch is genuine? If they are a authorised dealer surely they

could simply phone Tissot and get them to confirm authenticity via

the serial number??


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Glad your getting sorted Olaf. I think you have done the right thing. I too
> 
> would have been very wary of the engraving on the rotor and even if
> 
> genuine it would have annoyed me.


Thing is, I suspect the engraving might have looked very different had the caseback sticker been removed. These stickers really do substantially alter the appearance of what is beneath. But we won't know for sure now.


----------



## Olaf (Jan 31, 2012)

Markrlondon said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > Glad your getting sorted Olaf. I think you have done the right thing. I too
> ...


You will have to take my word for it that the engraving looked poor from all angles and with good light. The Line through the 'O' in Tissot was always there and you can see the the Cross though the 'T' in tissot is much finer in ESL's watch. Yesterday I was looking at a one in a jewelers and the difference is marked.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I remember having a few wobbly moments with my Le Locle when I discovered the 'AD' was in fact not - according to the Tissot.ch website. I did a lot of minute examination with a 10x loupe, referring to many different close-ups of genuine Le Locles, before I was persuaded of the watch's authenticity.

However I'm not totally convinced the bracelet was genuine. It would be tempting for an unscrupulous dealer to swap it with the strap version and pocket the difference (about Â£40)? The 'TISSOT' on the clasp is done in a slightly 'wrong' font.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Has to be said the engraving of "Tissot" on the rotor of Olaf's looks

very poor/completely different to Esl's known authentic model.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Olaf said:


> Markrlondon said:
> 
> 
> > Raptor said:
> ...


If you didn't take the caseback sticker off (in fact if you didn't even notice it was there!) then there is no way whatsoever you can say for sure that the engraving was poor. Seriously, the presence of the sticker will have significantly altered the appearance of what was beneath it. Without removing the sticker you just don't know what the engraving was really like.

I certainly take your word that you looked in all angles and in good light but that means nothing without having removed the caseback sticker.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I still maintain that there would be far bigger tells on a fake of this watch than the small inconsistencies mentioned.......


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Has to be said the engraving of "Tissot" on the rotor of Olaf's looks
> 
> very poor/completely different to Esl's known authentic model.


Without seeing an an image of Olaf's watch's caseback with the sticker removed, we just can't be sure. Even Olaf can't be sure since he did not even notice that the sticker was still there. And yet the sticker is visible in Olaf's photo. These plastic caseback stickers distort, darken and refract, meaning that we don't have adequate information to go on.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm not an expert but...

The screws look damaged as if they have been tightened using a screwdriver that is too small.

The "25 jewels....." text on the rotor is not in the middle of the flat bit like it is on the other photos. It's too far outwards.

The long extended top of the "T" for Tissot on the case is straight on the right hand side end and not curved like it is on the others.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

AlexC1981 said:


> The screws look damaged as if they have been tightened using a screwdriver that is too small.
> 
> The "25 jewels....." text on the rotor is not in the middle of the flat bit like it is on the other photos. It's too far outwards.
> 
> The long extended top of the "T" for Tissot on the case is straight on the right hand side end and not curved like it is on the others.


Yes, that's how it appears in the photo but the thing to remember is that all of that is being seen through a caseback sticker that darkens, distorts and refracts everything seen through it. Without removing the caseback sticker there is simply no way to be sure if those appearances are genuine or artefacts of the distorting effect. I suspect they are wholly artefacts.

I've looked at many watches with plastic stickers like these and they seriously warp the appearance of anything beneath. The only way to get a good enough look (good enough to determine if fake or real) is to remove the sticker.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Markrlondon said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > Has to be said the engraving of "Tissot" on the rotor of Olaf's looks
> ...


Surely if the sticker was the culprit then we should see some distortion

of the curved edges of the rotor or other area's?


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Indeed, we do



Raptor said:


> Markrlondon said:
> 
> 
> > Raptor said:
> ...


Exactly. We do see such distortion. Once you realise that the sticker is there it becomes clear that the image of everything beneath it is in fact quite obviously distorted. This explains, for example, the odd variability in the appearance of the words on the rotor and even the appearance of them not following the curve of the rotor: It's all being distorted and refracted by the sticker, including the curve of the rotor.

You can see this effect yourself if you look at the back of a watch through a caseback sticker.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Exactly. We do see such distortion. Once you realise that the sticker is there it becomes clear that the image of everything beneath it is in fact quite obviously distorted. This explains, for example, the odd variability in the appearance of the words on the rotor and even the appearance of them not following the curve of the rotor: It's all being distorted and refracted by the sticker, including the curve of the rotor.

You can see this effect yourself if you look at the back of a watch through a caseback sticker.

I can understand where you are coming from Mark but just can't

see it.

If you take the word "MADE" on the rotor and say that the sticker

has caused distortion the way a bubble in the sticker may have

caused a magnifying effect then surely the curve of the rotor

would be distorted aswell as it is too close not to be distorted

if you know what I mean.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I can understand where you are coming from Mark but just can't see it.


I suspect this is because you're still perceiving it as not having a sticker. ;-) Try it yourself with a watch with a caseback sticker: You'll see what I mean.



Raptor said:


> If you take the word "MADE" on the rotor and say that the sticker
> 
> has caused distortion the way a bubble in the sticker may have
> 
> ...


Yes I know what you mean but it's important to realise that the distortion caused by a caseback sticker doesn't need bubbles -- it is the material itself that causes distortion and refraction. As it stands, the sticker is distorting everything under it. Now that I am aware of its presence the effect is strikingly obvious, especially on the "Tissot" logo and the rotor engraving. I shoukd have seen it before. The curve of the rotor does appear to be distorted too, in as much as it seems to be foreshortened. With what we can see I no longer think it is possible to be sure that the black rotor text fails to correctly follow the curve of the rotor.

The point is, it might still be a fake (although I rather doubt it now) but there is absolutely no way to be sure without removing the sticker. Even handling it in person wouldn't tell you much unless you removed the sticker. Only then could one make anything like a meaningful judgement about what is or is not distorted in real life.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

No worries mate, an interesting thread all told and

certainly got people talking.

Cheers for the info.


----------



## Olaf (Jan 31, 2012)

I've found this online:










Unfortunatly the website was in romanian, but this is what they say about it: "Deci, se dau 2 ceasuri Tissot Visodate, unul fake"

Again the w in Jewels is different to in Swiss, the word MADE is slightly off and the O has a line through it. Unfortuantely I cant make out the serial number.

Still could just be a first batch which was revised or a fake, I'm none the wiser but the seller has sent my watch to the Southampton Tissot headquarters so I should soon find out. It does prove that there are other watches out there like mine...


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I tracked down the photo and ran the text through google translate:

"So, are given two watches Tissot Visodate, a fake: and the other, original: the first difference that I have caught your eye, were the rotor, primarily coarser finish of the fake: 1. It sees the top of the T's, rather than pass the vertical line, up to the 2nd line to the left, to the original. At the fake instead, just get a little vertical line. So, is the difference and inpartea right, but less noticeable. 2. In the original, "25" is written near the bottom edge of the rotor, while at the fake 25's is written in the middle. On the other side "made" slip to the bottom edge to the fake, while the distance between writing and keeps the original edge. For others not really like the font, you can compare W's of the "jewels"


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Interesting...Looking at the latest picture Olaf has found, again this watch has a sticker on the back and the translation that AlexC has found could again be comparing a T019430A with a T019340B because on ESLs genuine T019340A (1st pic page 3) the 25 etc is not near the bottom of the flat surface it's etched on but on a T019340B it is (4th pic page 1).

We await Tissot's verdict!!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

OK, so the watch has now been returned to the e.bay seller?

While I sort of sympathise with the OP who may or may not have bought a fake (but clearly didn't want it from day one), why buy a Swiss watch from e.bay if you have reservations?

Go to a shop, pay the extra Â£20 and buy a legit one with your own name on the guarantee card giving you the option to return it to TISSOT, not to E.BAY if you're unhappy.

If this is a fake, this thread should just be buried and forgotten (What happened to the no fakes rule?). If it isn't a fake - and it looks like we'll never know for sure - the thread should still be buried and forgotten as no progress has been made in 4 pages....


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Olaf said:


> I've found this online:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake! look at the* w*. ref to earlier photo showing a real one,


----------



## Olaf (Jan 31, 2012)

The sell gave me the money back and I went to a proper dealer and bought a PRS516 Automatic (3 hand) with a waranty card.

The seller so far hasn't told me the outcome but I'm Happy.

I'l probably never buy a watch again to ebay... Seeing them in the flesh made me realize It wasn't what I wanted.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Interesting post this one. Just highlights the problems of buying blind and buying on fleabay. If you are going to pay a decent amount of cash, I reckon its always best to see and feel the item and do lots of research into the watch you want first. Its ok taking a punt for a few quid on the bay but if its more serious cash then best to go to proper retailer.

A couple of web based watch sellers allow you to order an item and have it at home for a couple of weeks then if you decide it wasn't what you wanted, you can send it back for full refund. Never tried this but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Olaf said:


> The sell gave me the money back and I went to a proper dealer and bought a PRS516 Automatic (3 hand) with a waranty card.
> 
> The seller so far hasn't told me the outcome but I'm Happy.
> 
> I'l probably never buy a watch again to ebay... Seeing them in the flesh made me realize It wasn't what I wanted.


Call me cynical , but your last paragraph suggests a case of buyers remorse and calling it a fake was your best option for a refund.......


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Olaf said:
> 
> 
> > The sell gave me the money back and I went to a proper dealer and bought a PRS516 Automatic (3 hand) with a waranty card.
> ...


....................there it is


----------



## gio5 (Feb 2, 2013)

waht about this? legit? black strap?.....case looks a bit brushed too


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Olaf said:
> 
> 
> > The sell gave me the money back and I went to a proper dealer and bought a PRS516 Automatic (3 hand) with a waranty card.
> ...


You nailed there '''''''


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Seems to be a pretty high quality fake... better quality than higher end fake rolexes even. Movement looks like a proper 2824-2 too.

Personally I doubt they would put that much effort into faking a Tissot (as nice as they are).


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> Personally I doubt they would put that much effort into faking a Tissot (as nice as they are).


Actually, probably one of the most faked watches out there are Tissots ( try googling Fake Tissot), predominantly the PRC 200 and you'll see plenty of discussions about those fakes all over the watch sites. Mainly I suspect as they are a popular brand out in the far east and there's a good profit to be made out of fakes and some of them are very difficult to tell apart from the real thing....


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

artistmike said:


> Jeremy Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I doubt they would put that much effort into faking a Tissot (as nice as they are).
> ...


I think faking a quartz and faking a automatic watch, right down to the finishing, are two quite different things.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Holy thread resurrection Batman !


----------



## gio5 (Feb 2, 2013)

i have found a visodate online, and the number on the case right below "sapphire glass" is blackened out on the picture..... is it the serial number? fake you recon?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> I think faking a quartz and faking a automatic watch, right down to the finishing, are two quite different things.


Not really, the Chinese have been making clones of many of the ETA movements for quite some time now and as well as being used in fakes they are now being used in production watches. Just look at how well the Seagull 3620 is being received now...... If there's money to be made in it, the fakers aren't far behind.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman !


Holy thread resurrection indeed!

And the sad part is that we never got a conclusive ending. Olaf storms onto the forum for 8 days, spends 11 of his 20 posts on this thread, then disappears behind a veil of mystery. We don't even know if he ever returned from Poland...


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > Holy thread resurrection Batman !
> ...


Perhaps he is Batman! Nobody thought of that did they!!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I dont believe the seller's claim that a dealer confirmed authenticity based on ruby color or strap details. That misprint on the rotor is egregious, doubt any would leave Tissot like that. I'd still check that serial # with Tissot, maybe check out the "dealer" your seller claimed to use.

Else some other poor buyer gets this fake, and your seller continues the dirty trade.....


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

artistmike said:


> Jeremy Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > I think faking a quartz and faking a automatic watch, right down to the finishing, are two quite different things.
> ...


Yup, Tissot possibly THE most faked brand, perhaps even more with automatics than quartz because the profit for the fakers is even higher. Tissot brand is very widely recognised worldwide and the RRP structure is definitely in the 'affordable' band, so no problems selling them in volume, especially where buyers perceive they have little to lose because the price of the fakes is relatively low.



gio5 said:


> i have found a visodate online, and the number on the case right below "sapphire glass" is blackened out on the picture..... is it the serial number? fake you recon?


If it's legit I see no reason to hide the serial number. Could be fake or nicked. Ask the usual questions of the seller...



artistmike said:


> Jeremy Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I doubt they would put that much effort into faking a Tissot (as nice as they are).
> ...


+1


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

The thing that stands out to me is how poorly finished the rotor looks.


----------

